# Rabbits 1/1/13



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nothing like starting the year properly 

Debating on where to hunt for the day and the phone rang. Had to be Paul (Esox), because neither one of us can sleep in. 

Tag Team!

On the way in we had 2 cut the brush, but being in a safety zone we had to pass, besides the hound was a little rusty and it was full of fresh tracks confusing the dog even more. 

Another holed up and Ziggy redeveloped his hatred toward rabbits. :rant:










Some of our thickest cover










First of the season thanks to Paul's shooting skills










There's a dog in there, somewhere... 










The end result.










Not bad for a first day. Ran 6, (I) missed 2... :help:

Looks like Winter set in. At least there's some snow this year. A far cry from this place a few days earlier.


----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not a bad way to break in the new year!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice job, looks like fun!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good job guys. Seems to be a fairly good population of them this year.
I still haven't taken a gun with me, just some traps for the rats an mink.

Oldest dog went out Saturday but didn't want to go Sunday. It's sad to see him so weak but he does get to have some fun and that's what counts.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great post. Going on the front page.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Way to go Ziggy! And good shotting Paul-

I'm finally done painting the new house. Time to get out on ol' Peter Cottontail. Looks like a warm weekend, hopefully the rain doesn't take out all our snow. 

Have scattergun, will travel..........


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Very Nice start - wanted to get out on Sunday and in sending one of the boys back to school and it did not happen. Hopefull for this weekend if not rained out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ziggy has developed into quite the bunny chaser. We will be getting him a pal to train this year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Way to go Ziggy! And good shotting Paul-
> 
> I'm finally done painting the new house. Time to get out on ol' Peter Cottontail. Looks like a warm weekend, hopefully the rain doesn't take out all our snow.
> 
> Have scattergun, will travel..........


Stopped by your new digs, but missed you! 

Give me a shout! Those parcels are filled with game. 

Between the Horse Farm, Danny's and those places "other spots".. Unreal!


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

How does your L. Muntsterlander(Maggie, right?) handle bunnies, Dan? 
Rudi points some and busts more, though still close enough working to get a shot every few wabbits.

Paul- 
you getting a Tank dog like Zig?

and Brother Ralf, I'm fired up!
Those ticks up that way were so fierce this year I've been avoiding the area, calling you now.........


----------



## deanpeaner (Jan 27, 2011)

was at that parcel when we first got snow, lots of sign. left with 1 rabbit and 1 rooster, buddies dog i kinda fresh, just over a year old


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Way to go guys!!! Im chomping at the bit to get out this weekend. Was gonna go last weekend but hey There was 4 inches of Ice in souther Mi so I had to get on the ice befor the big warm up.. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## hunterric (Apr 1, 2012)

my old dog apache wont b able to hunt this yr its a lost season 4 me i am 54 and been hunting rabbit with the same line since i was 17 sure wish i could breed him one last set of boys 4 me sure hurts to c him old an unable to go hes still a pup in his mind i guess i am to time getting short 4 us both good luck guys ps he is good someone wants to breed to a great line contact me time is running out


----------

